# Some more pics from today



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics from today :smilewinkgrin:










































Sorry they are only phone pics hmy:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am defiantly making a stalking trip your way this weekend, he is sooo cute!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Your foot belongs to Bluey!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Bless so cute


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww there great piccys..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww Bluey is gorgeous - i want him  he now officially owns your foot haha


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I need Bluey! Its a pregnancy craving I neeeeeeeed bluey how mean would you be to say no... im pregnant for goodness sake give him to me!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

haha nice try umber! hes mine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry guys the girls have officially fallen in love :001_tt2:
Bonding has officially started and it is going better than I expected :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sorry guys the girls have officially fallen in love :001_tt2:
> Bonding has officially started and it is going better than I expected :001_wub::001_wub:


but.............but......................but...............ohhhh!  i couldnt think of a reason why i MUST have him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

:001_wub:  lucky bluey


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

awwww so cute! I miss my bunny like mad! I live the way they rub their chins on things to mark them. I used to sit and watch my bunny do that for hours


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous  I see Zooty in your sig, is he a Silver Fox?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

> They are gorgeous I see Zooty in your sig, is he a Silver Fox?


Thank you :001_wub::001_wub:

Rebo is a silver Fox and Zooty is sable (Shh I won't tell them, but they are ladies hmy


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Well bonding is soo stressful.. BUT I got to witness this...



















Zooty and Bluey have been inseparable.
Sorry the pics aren't very good, but it as the best I could do ith a crappy phone :cursing:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very good photos - lovely bunnies!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats great hope rebos not left out! I'm not looking forward to getting Miffy a friend shes such a madam.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww how cute, nice pics,xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thats great hope rebos not left out! I'm not looking forward to getting Miffy a friend shes such a madam.


I'm sure it will be fine hun :smilewinkgrin:
I do feel a bit sorry for Rebo but then that is a good excuse to get another bun :001_tt2:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yes 4 will be much better than 3


----------

